# residence permit after 6 months.



## rockychan (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. Indeed it has got full of informations about expats. I wanted to know some information about *Residence permit for the Non EU member state*.
If anyone(NON EU member state) comes from belgium to Portugal legally. She has schengen visa from belgium and her visa is going to expire in 3 weeks. She made entry in SEF and took NIF no. now question are?

1.Is she still legal after 3 weeks? If not how can she stay in Portugal
2.I heard one has to wait for 6 months to get the work permission. is it true?
3.If she get work somewhere within this 6 month period . is she entitled to do this work?
4. what is residence visa and what is residence permit. cannt she apply right now. or she has to wait till 6 months. I dont understand the rule. When someone offers you a job why cannt you work. why wait 6 months?

Your answers will be greatly appreciated.:yo:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1. No by applying for correct Visa
2. Without correct Visa you can't work
3. Not without correct Visa
4. As Non EU you'd reguire a Resident Visa a Residence Permit normally refers to EU Citizens 

If your Schengen Visa runs out in 3 weeks then you must leave the country/Schengen area or apply for an appropriate Visa from SEF if you can find legal employment then your employer can apply for a work Visa


----------



## rockychan (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you sir for the great answer. you refered correct visa above? we went to sef office but they didnt talk about visa. they simply made a entry paper thats all. 
You mean if you get the visa. you get the work permit too or not. 
She got the work but the company say we dont see your visa matter. we need work permit.
Now its conflicting. once you entered in a country legally why cannt she get permission to work as a non eu member. everytime you go to the office they have diiferent answers. one get confused. its visa after work or work after visa.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds as if SEF have recorded your entry to Portugal?? so it will be difficult for you overstay your Schengen Visa
No you need an offer of a job to get a Work Permit/Visa, the employer must apply for the Work Permit?Visa

Entry by Schengen Visa doesn't give you any rights to permanent or longer stay in EU nor does it give you the right to work

If you want to stay in country, work etc then you reguire the Right Type of Visa which normally must be applied for *outside* of Portugal not when your here


----------



## rockychan (Aug 28, 2013)

so you mean to say you cannot apply for residence visa within the territory of Portugal. What about other immigrants who enter Portugal without visa. How they are able to get the Residence permit.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone who does that in any country is an illegal immigrant so quite how you legalise yourself depends on the country you're in and that countries attitude, policy to illegal immigrants.

All EU information is on *what you should do before leaving your "home" country* as is Portugals not applying from the EU country you're in

I'm not saying you can't get a Visa when you're here but that the* correct procedure* is that you apply for the correct Visa * from your home country* to enter the country for the period you would like whether you get it depends on your application and meeting criteria of Visa.


If you really want to stay in Portugal or the EU I would seriously advise* NOT* breaking any of the conditions of your Schengen Visa *as if it's recorded you will jeopardize* any future application for a Visa to enter Portugal or the EU, afraid my advice would be to return home and start procedure for Visa correctly


----------



## rockychan (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you Sir, its a great advice to carry out the procedure. Hope this will help her.


----------

